# NEC code and Smoke Detectors



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

They can be anywhere in the room (wall, ceiling), just do not put them next to heating vents where the airflow can interferre with them, or clog.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Also, do not place them closer than roughly 12" of a wall/ceiling corner. Smoke will "roll" the corners and not get to a smoke if it is 3" in the corner.

To clarify, this is *NOT* in the NEC. Smokes are covered in the building codes. Actual placement and requirements are dictated there. Some want a dedicated circuit, some want them on a lighting circuit, some don't care.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

Here in Ontario they must be hardwired, and interconnected on a seperate 15 amp breaker. There also must be a carbon monoxide detector on each floor. It's a good idea to have battery backup as well in the event of a power outage.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

You need 1 smoke detector on each level + each bedroom gets one (that's not included in the 1 per level). Smokes don't need a dedicated circuit but they must all be on the same circuit and interconnected. Here in Massachusetts we also need CO detectors in the bedrooms.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

ron schenker said:


> Here in Ontario they must be hardwired, and interconnected on a seperate 15 amp breaker.





Clutchcargo said:


> Smokes don't need a dedicated circuit but they must all be on the same circuit and interconnected.


This is what I mean about different areas having different requirements. 
The ONLY safe bet is to ask locally.


----------



## diverdaveman (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm going tomorrow to our local government office to find out if there are any amendments to the NEC for our county. I'll post what I find out. 

Thanks for the help,
Dave


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Most cities have their codes online.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Yup. You can try here:
http://www.generalcode.com/webcode2.html


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

A even better one http://www.municode.com/Resources/OnlineLibrary.asp


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Our code is this:

Interconnected hard wired 15 amp.

In the bed room min of 24 inches from any wall, and must be mounted in the highest part of the ceiling (for those with trays)

One in the common area outside the bedroom.

One near the top of the stairwell if it's not the common place near the bed room.

One in the utility room, again inter-connected.


----------

